# Cheap(ish) Blu-ray player



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

My Oppo 970HD died over the weekend and I figured I'd replace it with a Blu-ray player. I'm somewhat lost as what to get. I'd like to go sub-$100. Since most of my collection is still DVD, I'd like one that does a good job a DVD upscaling. Netflix and Wi-fi would be nice, but is secondary. I have less than zero interest in anything 3D. For the life of me I can find very little info on these models;

Panasonic DMP-BD79 ($80)
Samsung BD-FM57C ($80)
Sony BDPBX110 ($70)

Anyone have experience with these or anything similar? Thoughts?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a couple of sub-$200 Samsung players that I've been pleased with as far as basic DVD/Blu-ray playback. They both gave me issues with some of the network streaming features, so I don't use them for that anymore, just disc playback. I can't speak for the other ones listed, although I'll say I have never owned a Sony product that didn't have reliability issues.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Peter Loeser said:


> I have a couple of sub-$200 Samsung players that I've been pleased with as far as basic DVD/Blu-ray playback. They both gave me issues with some of the network streaming features, so I don't use them for that anymore, just disc playback. I can't speak for the other ones listed, although I'll say I have never owned a Sony product that didn't have reliability issues.


Yeah - I have a knee-jerk reaction to stay away from Sony too but I'm trying to be open minded. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic is rated the best out there as far as upconversion is concerned for under $300. Playback of BluRays wont differ from brand to brand other than load times.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess part of my boggle is that some (like the Sony) specifically say they are upconverting DVD players. The Panny and the Samsung don't say that. Is it assumed?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, thats always included.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry to read about your OPPO. Like Tony, I would go with a Panasonic. I would also call OPPO to see if it is possible to fix your DVD Player.
Best,
Jack


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Ditto on Panasonic. The DMP-BD79 is going for $80 on Amazon right now. Pannys upscale DVD really well. With a good DVD, you might think you're watching a Blu-Ray if you didn't know better. Beware, the latest Pannys only have HDMI outputs (no component). For $40 more, the BDP230 gives you 3D, WI-FI & web browsing, and better color processing. The BD79 requires and adapter to go wireless internet.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:yikes: Sorry to read of your Oppo's transformation over the weekend. 
I've been pleased with my Sony Blu-ray player's performance, it does everything really good, with tons of streaming options. Can't comment about its wifi qualities though, everything is hardwired in my system. 

Best of luck in your search


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd probably also suggest the Panasonic even though I had a bad experience with the early failure of a DMP-BD80. It barely made it one year. My DMP-BDT210 otoh has been great. I would also not dismiss Sony out of hand. My BDP-S560 worked great and had tons of apps also the PS3 has been very good but does not have the apps... which I find a bit odd.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the Panasonic DMP BD77..Best player I've ever had! :T


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

hyghwayman said:


> :yikes: Sorry to read of your Oppo's transformation over the weekend.


Yup. Spontaniously decided it wouldn't read disks anymore (although it would load them). Oppo wants $40 s/h to even look at it. Since that's half the cost of a blu-ray player the Oppo is out. I'm used to electronics lasting longer (I have some PSAudio and Adcom stuff that is older than me) but I guess that's the way of the future.

I just ordered a Panasonic DSB100. I *think* that will fit the bill. I'll report back what I discover.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My experience with Sony DVD and BR players has been very good.
The family is currently using three BDP-S580 players and they are all working fine.
The newest models from all the top tier consumer brands are probably better, faster, and able to leap tall buildings. But these units have been worked well.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I also have a BD77 in the master bedroom. Wonderful up conversion and except for AAC it has good audio support via DLNA.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a BD-65 and I love it so I'm biased towards Panny's. I just wanted to know if others in the line were as good and if there were other options out there I should consider.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My BD60 is still working great and Ive had it almost 4 years. I recently added a 220 and its great.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised Oppo wanted to charge you $40 for shipping just to take a look at it. I've always heard their customer service was top notch and that they took care of their customers. There is the chance you may have gotten your 970 back in working order for that $40 though.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

So I got my DSB100 and it works great except that I didn't read closely enough and it is wi-fi ready, not built-in :thud:. The wireless adapter for it is no longer made and would cost as much as a new blu-ray player to buy. So I'm going to try to return it and get the one with the built-in wi-fi. If that turns out to be too onerous I guess my other Oppo DVD player (that works) will get replaced.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

JBrax said:


> I'm a bit surprised Oppo wanted to charge you $40 for shipping just to take a look at it. I've always heard their customer service was top notch and that they took care of their customers. There is the chance you may have gotten your 970 back in working order for that $40 though.


Truly, with brand new blu-ray players being $70-$80 shipped it's not really worth it to me to fix a DVD-only device for $40. I couldn't even sell it for $40 if I got it repaired.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

If I may make a suggestion, I just picked up the Sony BDP-S5100 and so far, its great!!..Built in WiFi (super wifi), tons of apps including Netflix,Amazon,Pandora,Hulu, Youtube,etc..and it supports 3D, blu ray, dvd, cd, sacd..Its also Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD Master Audio..
I picked up at Best Buy for $120..


----------

